# wo sind die Chiemgauer Rocky Riders?



## dirtpaw (1. August 2006)

Hallo Leute,
bin zwar schon eine ganze Weile hier angemeldet, aber erst neulich auf diese Rubrik hier aufmerksam geworden.
Mich würde interessieren, wer sich hier so aus dem Chiemgau rumtreibt. Ich persönlich fahre dort immer am Wochenende (ein Wössner), unter der Woche leider in MUC. Ab und zu sieht man ja auf den trails ein paar Rockys rumkurven, aber bis auf ein RM6 (kennt den jemand) hab ich hier noch nichts Radikalers als ein Elemt gesehen. 
Das gibts doch nicht, oder? Ich persönlich fahr ja die Rockys so ab 13cm Federweg...
Meldet Euch doch mal.....

happy trails


----------



## soederbohm (1. August 2006)

Moin,

bin auch Chiemgau-Rider, aber mein Rocky ist nocht nicht fertig. Treibt mich i.d.R. ein Tal weiter westlich von Dir rum und bin unter der Woche auch in München (Studium).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtpaw (1. August 2006)

Hi Martin,

hab gerade festgestellt, dass wir Markenkollegen, Modellkollegen und paint-job-kollegen sind! wow!
Mein Slayer wird wohl aber erst 2007 das erste mal bewegt!

ciao

Thorsten


----------



## soederbohm (1. August 2006)

Na da haben wir ja mal Geschmack bewiesen  

Wo bist Du denn normalerweise unterwegs? Kenn bei Euch im Tal noch keinen einzigen lohnenden Trail. Vielleicht sollten spät. nächstes Jahr unsere Bikes mal gemeinsam bewegt werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dirtpaw (1. August 2006)

na da gibts ne ganze menge: mein hausberg ist der Jochgerg/Hochgern. Richtung Schnappenkapelle/Bergen gibts jede Menge trails die unseren bikes gerecht werden! Einen Hammertrail von der Schnappen Richtung Staudach runter. Hab noch nie geschafft den in einem durchzufahren (downhill, uphill unfahrbar). Bin aber auch eher ein Schisser....
In Deine Richtung kenn ich auch nur Geigelstein und Hochplatte, Kampenwand ist doch eher überlaufen?


----------



## soederbohm (1. August 2006)

Schnappenkappelle kenn ich bisher nur den "Normalweg" rauf und rinter, bzw. so ein Stückchen Trail oberhalb davon zur...Staudacher (???) Alm.
Geigelstein ist von unserer Seite etwas schwierig, weil Naturschutzgebiet, aber Kampenwand geht schon. Die Forstwege sind schon (gerade am WE mit gutem Wetter) etwas überlaufen, aber auf den Trails trifft man eigentlich erstaunlich wenig Wanderer. Und ich suche noch immer nach Wegen abseits des Massentourismus, stelle nur fest, dass es mit dem Zustige zu den guten Wegen meist etwas schwierig ist. Aber das wird schon noch.

Welchen Schwierigkeitsgard fährst Du denn so? Bei mir gehts bis S2 (http://singletrail-skala.de/) noch ganz ugt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dirtpaw (1. August 2006)

Hab grad zum ersten mal von dieser Skala gehört: S2 hört sich noch gut an, ja! Du fährst also zur Schnappen, dann weiter wie Du beschrieben hast, aber vor der Alm erstmal die Forststrasse runter um dann nach ca. 300 m in dieses fiese Tal abzubiegen. Das ist streckenweise jenseits von S2, was das ganze aber so fies macht ist die Länge, das packe ich dann irgendwann mal vom Kopf her nicht mehr..... Was ich gern mag ist vom Sattel der Hochplatte den Singeltrail runter Richting Rottau und dann wieder um den ganzen Berg rum Richtung Marquartstein. Alles singeltrail, nicht zu einfach, nicht zu steil, schön fliessend zu fahren. Endet am Märchenwald in Marquartstein.....ich seh schon, müssen wirklich aml die Rockys ausführen....


----------



## soederbohm (1. August 2006)

Ja, ich denk auch.

Was machst Du denn am Wochenende? Ich glaub, Du musst mir mal ein bisschen was bei Euch zeigen  

Gruß
Martin


----------

